# Baffled!!!



## Steve Cappelson (Nov 6, 2019)

We have a house filled with puppy toys, bully sticks and the like but Nanu will always find something he shouldn't have. Why??? Does he know, some how? He destroyed a pair of my wife's glasses while sitting on the couch with her even though he had several chew toys available. She was reading a book and thought the crunching noise was him happily chewing away at his bone. Luckily the glasses still under warranty. We learned he is not the perfect little dog we think he is an needs constant supervision!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ha! He will need constant supervision for a long time! Assume that he is likely to think anything is OK to put in his mouth if he can reach it, and you won’t be disappointed!


----------



## Steve Cappelson (Nov 6, 2019)

Okay! Yeah, the land shark is officially in the house and he is under the microscope full power from now on!
It also seems like overnight he’s not as fearful of his surroundings. He’s boldly going places he hasn’t gone before (yep, we’re “Star Trek” fans). We’re going to keep after the little Klingon!


----------



## Janet (Feb 19, 2007)

Oh, I thought you were going to say "the little Tribble"!


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Hahahahaha. 
Yeah, that’s a full blown puppy for you!! I turned my back 2 days ago for 5 minutes (ok, I left the room for 5 minutes) and my “sleeping” puppy found, emptied, and shredded an entire box of Kleenex.

Since August we have been on our toes. At first everything was put on the coffee table. Then when he could reach that stuff, it went on the desk. Now he’s learned that he can jump and snag stuff off the edge of dressers, desks and kitchen counters (seriously, he bounced up high enough and snagged a rib off the kitchen counter .... ). I thought small dogs couldn’t counter surf.

But then he looks at me so cutely..... and I snuggle him and search for somewhere higher to put things....

Edited to add: glasses are highly prized possessions. Because of the ear pieces, they smell SO STRONGLY of the person wearing them. Just like underwear or socks they are THE THING to get


----------



## Steve Cappelson (Nov 6, 2019)

Yes! We are in it up to our necks and we know it so it's batten down the hatches! Trouble is coming.
A Klingon Tribble, that's a much better Star Trek reference. Tribble trouble!


----------



## Steve Cappelson (Nov 6, 2019)

But he looks so sweet???


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Steve Cappelson said:


> But he looks so sweet???


Look at the innocent face!

The first day we brought Willow home, she chewed the TV remote. Fortunately it still worked with teeth marks. I don't know how many rolls of TP I've had to reroll or just throw away. Any article of clothing that's draped over a chair or hanging off the edge of the bed or out of a laundry basket ends up one floor. That includes bath towels hanging on the towel rack. She'll even jump up to try and reach them. We have to be swift in picking up a dropped napkin or paper towel.

And she is not a puppy! She'll be 6 in a few months!


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

It really is a good thing that they’re so cute!!!


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

*THIS IS ONLY! THE BEGINNING .....*

Eye Glasses, Digital Ear Buds and Pens are a few of Patti's Most Favorite Things to steal and she's almost 2-years-old. Last night one of Daddy's hearing aids fell onto the floor .... we quickly closed Patti off in another room until we could locate it because she would have instinctively found it.

There's a permanent 2ft gate up across the teenage Boys Room because they leave too many expensive things laying around. Two sets of $200 Ear Buds have been replaced, fortunately they were insured. Grandson #2 wondered for several days where he had missed-placed one of his Ear Buds. Later while picking up poop in the backyard I found it.

I think (hope).... I've finally learned to put my eye glasses in a drawer instead of laying them around, after replacing the glass in one pair, throwing away a cheap pair and I'm currently wearing a third pair that have gnaw marks on the end.

Last night I was sitting in my bedroom watching TV .... 
Patti quickly dashes through the door and runs under the bed, with Daughter and DH close behind in pursuit. 
_That's where Patti takes things she's not suppose to have because if she moves to the middle of the bed no one can reach her.
_
* WHATS GOING ON!?*
Daughter replied, "I don't know but she must be guilty and have something." 
DH replied, "She has a Rib Bone."

*HOW DID SHE GET A RIB BONE? 
*DH replied, "when I got up to get the salt she jumped onto the kitchen chair and stole it off my dinner plate."

Patti has learned to Grab and Run when she steals certain items. She will then lay down and drop it, after she sees a Treat.

Except for the Rib Bone. The Rib Bone was much more valuable than a Treat. Took three people but they finally recused the Rib Bone. Patti got a piece of chicken in return.... better than the typical Treat ... but not as good as the Rib Bone she had to give up. :crying:


----------



## Steve Cappelson (Nov 6, 2019)

That's it, we're shopping for a straight jacket!


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

Steve Cappelson said:


> That's it, we're shopping for a straight jacket!


*LOL!*>


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Mikki said:


> *
> That's where Patti takes things she's not suppose to have because if she moves to the middle of the bed no one can reach her.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Denver still brings everything to me, cuz then he gets a treat to trade it with. But now he searches out objects to bring me. Sigh.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Wulfin said:


> It really is a good thing that they're so cute!!!


Otherwise they'd all be drowned within a week! LOL!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yep. Even Kodi... at 10 YEARS old. If we suddenly notice that he's...

1. not with us (he ALWAYS is)

and 

2. is being REALLY QUIET

That means he's up to no good. If he was not with us and was accidentally shut away somewhere, he'd be making an unholy racket. He is only QUIET and away from us when he has "contraband". ound:

And yes, earbuds and eyeglasses seem to be PARTICULARLY attractive. I've lost expensive (and new) glasses to Panda as a puppy, and BOTH Dave and I have lost the soft silicone part of or Bose noise-canceling earbuds to various dogs, though (THANKFULLY) they seem to be adept at removing the "chewy" part without damaging the working part. Still, considering that replacements are $10 a pair, and it takes a couple of days to order new ones, it's STILL not appreciated!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> Yep. Even Kodi... at 10 YEARS old. If we suddenly notice that he's...
> 
> 1. not with us (he ALWAYS is)
> 
> ...


YES! YES! Willow is exactly the same. If I don't see or hear her, I know she's doing something she shouldn't or has managed to open one of the pet gates and is in an off-limit room.

When she does get contraband, however, she always lets us know with lots of noise. It's like she is showing off. "Look! See what I have!??! Ha! Ha!"


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> YES! YES! Willow is exactly the same. If I don't see or hear her, I know she's doing something she shouldn't or has managed to open one of the pet gates and is in an off-limit room.
> 
> When she does get contraband, however, she always lets us know with lots of noise. It's like she is showing off. "Look! See what I have!??! Ha! Ha!"


LOL!


----------



## Melissa Woods (Feb 21, 2019)

Wulfin said:


> Denver still brings everything to me, cuz then he gets a treat to trade it with. But now he searches out objects to bring me. Sigh.


This is Oliver.


----------



## pvlahos (Jan 2, 2020)

Awww, he looks just like my Duke! Who is also quite the troublemaker as well!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2018)

You can use it to your advantage. Make it a hide and seek game for stimulation


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2018)

Lu loves to chew....socks, underwear, anything firm. She does not chew furniture but has been known to grab food from a plate left out.

My solution has been to give her those things at certain times she can count on. That way she doesnt eat something bad and she gets her treats. It has worked well for us though we give up our socks each day to her.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

krandall said:


> If we suddenly notice that he's...
> 
> 1. not with us (he ALWAYS is)
> 
> ...


I swear my Havanese learned this from DS, because when he's quiet I know he's up to something, too!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I do think they get better after teething, but some things, like paper towel, cardboard, and paper products are just too irresistible. 

Mechanical pencils are mine’s greatest temptation, I have no idea why! They are destroyed almost immediately if left out. I recently had a big project that involved a lot of laying large pieces out on the floor and marking with a pencil and sometimes I would lose multiple in a day because it only takes a second for him to chew the tip shut. He will even climb on an end table for a mechanical pencil and he won’t even do that for food. He has been laying on the sofa while I’m working on the floor and I have made a mark, laid down my pencil, and have gone to pick it up 30 seconds later and the pencil was gone, and I didn’t even realize he had moved! I had to start using a pencil box to protect my lone pencil.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

I love reading these - because it always reminds me how lucky I am. Since we got Perry at 8 months old (he's almost 4 now), the number of things he's "destroyed" I can count on one hand (and he's been home alone with my housekeeper during the day with very little supervision most of that time).
1) He once tore a very small piece off the spine of a book (the bookshelf goes all the way down to the floor and one of the books must have had a small tear that was too good to resist).
2) He's ripped up maybe 2-3 tissues or papers - but only ones that are on the actual floor for an extended period of time. The bathroom garbage can is very low but he's never taken anything out of it (and he has free run of the house, including the bedroom because his water bottle hangs off his crate).
3) he once figured out how to get his food bowl, that was sitting on the coffee table, onto the floor with very little spillage (I moisten his food so it was very wet - still no idea how it didn't splash all over the table/ floor!)
4) he once grabbed his himalayan chew off of the coffee table (I had left it on the very edge)

He always has plenty of toys around and will grab one of them when he wants to chew or tear or throw things around  

Lest you all think that he's a perfect little angel... he still will bark hysterically at my husband (which does not help the hubby-Perry relations at all!) which means I am constantly on high alert to keep track of where tehy both are and try to distract Perry when my husband is entering a room so he doesn't do that, and he constantly goes to the gate in the yard to bark at the neighbor's dog, our guards, anyone around and won't come when I call him away from there (I covered the bottom half of the gate - so now he just stops higher up on the stairs to bark - the only positive is that it's less stairs for me to walk down to get him!)


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Melissa - amazing that Perry is so "good"!. Willow barks at the UPS truck and anyone that comes up the driveway. We have rural mail delivery and our box is at the end of the driveway. She used to bark whenever the mail delivery person came but doesn't so much anymore. Sometimes just a little growl. She'll bark, however, if she sees the mail come and we are not in the same room with her. At least I know the mail has come!

One of the first things she destroyed was the door stopper. We have these stoppers that are kind of like a spring with a rubber tip on the end so the door doesn't bang into the wall. I was in my office with my back to her and could hear the spring going boing, boing. I thought "how cute - she's batting the door stopper". Finally turned around and saw that what she was doing was chewing on the rubber tip. So that stopper no longer has a tip.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I swear my Havanese learned this from DS, because when he's quiet I know he's up to something, too!


And I think they learn it from the husbands! LOL!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Melissa - amazing that Perry is so "good"!. Willow barks at the UPS truck and anyone that comes up the driveway. We have rural mail delivery and our box is at the end of the driveway. She used to bark whenever the mail delivery person came but doesn't so much anymore. Sometimes just a little growl. She'll bark, however, if she sees the mail come and we are not in the same room with her. At least I know the mail has come!
> 
> One of the first things she destroyed was the door stopper. We have these stoppers that are kind of like a spring with a rubber tip on the end so the door doesn't bang into the wall. I was in my office with my back to her and could hear the spring going boing, boing. I thought "how cute - she's batting the door stopper". Finally turned around and saw that what she was doing was chewing on the rubber tip. So that stopper no longer has a tip.


Well, when you think about the delivery man thing from their perspective, they are 100% successful at making that "big bad truck" go away. It's AWFUL heavy reinforcement we're working against. And for those of us with multiple dogs... there is the added fun of doing it as a "gang". I've pretty much given up on that one! LOL! I DO expect them to stop when either I answer the door or the delivery truck leaves. Often I DON'T answer it, so I purposely don't "feed the frenzy". They are MUCH better about stopping barking when someone's actually ENTERING the house. As soon as it's clear to them that the person has a right to be there (or if it's someone that they know well) they stop right away.

The funniest thing, though, is that my cleaning man says that if I'm NOT home when he comes, they are quiet as mice. Some watchdogs! If I'm not there for "back-up, they aren't so sure of themselves! LOL!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*barking*



krandall said:


> Well, when you think about the delivery man thing from their perspective, they are 100% successful at making that "big bad truck" go away. It's AWFUL heavy reinforcement we're working against. And for those of us with multiple dogs... there is the added fun of doing it as a "gang". I've pretty much given up on that one! LOL! I DO expect them to stop when either I answer the door or the delivery truck leaves. Often I DON'T answer it, so I purposely don't "feed the frenzy". They are MUCH better about stopping barking when someone's actually ENTERING the house. As soon as it's clear to them that the person has a right to be there (or if it's someone that they know well) they stop right away.
> 
> The funniest thing, though, is that my cleaning man says that if I'm NOT home when he comes, they are quiet as mice. Some watchdogs! If I'm not there for "back-up, they aren't so sure of themselves! LOL!


Perry's barking drives my husband nuts - I can't seem to get him to understand that you can't have thousands of years of guard dog breeding and then expect them, just because they're in the house, to NOT bark at things. From a dog perspective, his barking makes perfect sense (except the barking at my husband, but I have my own hypotheses about that too). A car pulling into the parking area by the house, my neighbors dog going crazy, someone walking up the stairs into our yard, someone at the door, even our guards (though only the guys) walking across the yard - barking at them all make sense. We're still working on Perry stopping when I ask him to - he will stop if I stand up and stand in front of him and tell him to be quiet, that it's all fine... he won't if I stay seated 

As for my husband, I definitely know there's something about Perry being startled (my husband moves very quietly around the house - he startles me sometimes!) and I think there's something about him being in a shadow/ coming from a darker room into the other rooms, etc. I do wonder if Perry has some vision issues (distance/ darkness) that mixes with his already slightly suspicious nature when it comes to men  - I have to remember to ask the vet to check his eyes (if she can) during his next visit.

My husband also says that Perry doesn't bark etc as much when I'm not home - I don't know if that's just because my husband glares at him or if there's something about when I'm around that makes him noisier, more protective, more of a brat


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

Everyone at our house has to be very! careful before opening the Front Door when UPS, Fed Ex or anyone who shows up. Fortunately both UPS and Fed Ex have learned to *NOT* ring the door bell. Even though everyone is aware Patti a Lightening Flash when she knows someone's at the front door, occasionally things just happen.

The last time_ (I hope it's the last time)_ she streaked out the door Patti chased the Fed Ex Truck out of the driveway into the street, barking like crazy. Barefoot, daddy was following. Fortunately, there was no other traffic and as soon as the Fed Ex truck was out sight Patti came running back.

Patti LOVES! to bark whenever someone is outside the house. She, also, gives a bark at DH when he comes into the bedroom and is in with me but I think it's because he is quiet and surprises her. After a quick bark, then her tail starts wagging.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Mia loves to bark too. She goes on the porch after dinner and barks at deer which are all over the place here. She also loves barking at delivery people and trucks. But she also barks if we are watching TV and there is a car honk or that beeping sound that trucks make when they back up. However, I consider myself lucky because I know someone with a Westie that actually jumps up at the TV screen if there is any type of animal show on! He goes nuts and she is working to train him not to do this. Mia is also the barker instigator...and gets my yorkie going who actually is not much of a barker.


----------

